# Afterbirth



## RockyTopFarm (Mar 7, 2017)

how long should it take to deliver?
What do I do if she doesn't?

Nevermind it's out!


----------



## RockyTopFarm (Mar 7, 2017)

It's a Ewe and doing great 
And momma let me get some good birthing shots


----------



## Gorman Farm (Mar 7, 2017)

aww so adorable


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 7, 2017)

Congrats! What a pretty little lamb! Glad momma has pushed out the afterbirth too. Make sure the lamb is actually getting milk as the teats may be "plugged".


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 8, 2017)

What a sweet face.

For future reference....don't get too worried about the afterbirth. Vets used to say it should be out within 24 hours as the mouth of the cervix starts to close after that. A couple of years back I had a ewe who we gave oxytocin to, antibiotics etc etc. The afterbirth finally made its way out after 5 days.

Last year when a ewe had the afterbirth in after 24 hours, the vet said just to give her penicillin and streptomycin and not to worry unless the ewe started to look ill. the afterbirth came out after about 2.5 days uneventfully.


----------



## RockyTopFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok thanks sheepshape! Good to know. I was wondering about antibiotics if she didn't deliver it. This is our first year with sheep so all new to us. Starting a farm journal to keep track of all this stuff. I'll make a note about those antibiotics just in case we ever need them. 

Late starter- yes she has good flow! Maybe I'm a bit too involved but I stay and watch/help baby nurse for first couple hours and then milk a bit of colostrum out to freeze and save.


----------

